# Cold Christmas Church. Midnight explore - Oct '11



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone happened to dig up an old thread the night I was there, after nearly 2 years of no reports. Weird. 

Oh well, here's some fresh pics! Apologies for the number of people pics, there's not much there! 

Visited on a cold October evening with ‘Madaxe’ and an off-forum friend. 

This is reputedly the most haunted church in Britain. If you Google it, all of the results read “heard a strange howling” or “The tower filled with a mist” and one woman was even chased by a whole ghost army! 

Thing is tho, it’s derelict, so I’m in.

We quickly found our way into the tower, looking up: 






Looking up with some funky lighting (our own, I‘m not letting any ghostly spirits claim credit for this) 





A small door leads to a spiral staircase, we climbed it all the way to the top, but alas no access to the towers roof. It was however open on one side in places, leaving nothing between you and the 100ft drop. I’ve read online that someone has died falling from here, I cant believe it. The staircase was tiny, and I had to use both hands to feel my way up in the darkness, leaving no hands to hold a torch, let alone take photos. 





Selfie: (8 Secs) 





Where the doorway to the main church once stood. The feeling in here did remind me a lot of the classic exploring film “The Goonies” 





“The Goonies”





I can only apologise if any ghost hunters were walking towards the church when we were doing this…





Here’s the money shot. 10 UrbanX points to anyone who spots the Phil Collins face. 




30s. f4. ISO400 

Last one, note the plane in the sky




30s. F4. ISO400


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2011)

OMFG! Fantastic pics there! 

I thought it was a little strange that somebody brought up such an old thread but even more strange now that you have said you were there tonight! Security or something maybe?

Anyway, who cares! Loving the pics!


----------



## Janey68 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it love it love it!!!!!!! What a set of pics.........what can I say. Amazing once again


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2011)

Forgot to add that Phil can be located in the door arch....10 UrbanX points bring it on!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2011)

Brilliant photo's and report as always.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the shadow shot mate real nice shots bud


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 9, 2011)

I see the ghosts had the walls running with blood the night you were there. I don't know, someone needs to get them a decent decorator! 

Good piccies bud.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 9, 2011)

Urban that's fookin' brill, loving the mandatory " I'M A HARD URBEXER DON'T FECK WITH ME" Pose. That seems to be your trademark!!. Brill shots dude.


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunning photos UX!
Much of the same thing from me, although not quite as impressive. 
As UX said there's not much there, so please excuse the repetition.
Beautiful clear night for it though.






Smoke in




f4.6, 8mm, 39sec, ISO400






Spiral staircase of death.















Throwing smoke!





Blink of a torch on the front door and the rest was moonlight.




f/5, 8mm, 51sec, ISO400


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! Would love to have come that night! (I'm the one your off-site friend phoned for directions!) Been slacking on the explores recently due to lack of petrol funds! Whats the Phil Collins face about!?? That wasnt there last time haha! Great photos


----------



## green giant (Oct 10, 2011)

I now have an on-site presence! Excellent photos! Glad they look as good on screen as they did on the cameras.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, glad to see you made it on here! Thanks for your patience while we fanned around with silly length exposures! Wicked shots btw madaxe!


----------



## nelly (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 12, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I can only apologise if any ghost hunters were walking towards the church when we were doing this…



I just love this! 

Somebody call Yyvette NOW! (just kidding Krela) 

An unusual place UX -ta for sharings


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 13, 2011)

Top notch light painting!

Love it!


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning photography as usualy! Nice one!


----------

